# Typische Fehler beim Außenborder?



## Georg Baumann (5. März 2019)

Nächste Woche treffe ich einen versierten Bootsschrauber, um mit ihm einen Artikel über Pflege und WArtung, aber auch "Erste Hilfe" bei Bootsproblemen zu machen. Was sind denn so typische Fragen, die Euch auf der Seele brennen? Mir fällt ein: 

- Was tun, wenn der Motor auf dem Wasser nicht anspringt? Woran kann's liegen, woran erkenne ich's? 

- Was tun, wenn ich aus Versehen durch ein Krautfeld röhre und der Motor ausgeht? 

- Schraube am Felsen zerledert. Wann kann ich weiterfahren, wann mache ich damit den Motor komplett kaputt? 


Freue mich auf Euren Input! Das Ergebnis veröffentliche ich dann hier und in Rute&Rolle. Danke schon mal!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. März 2019)

Motor startet nicht

-wie überprüfe ich den Quickstop 
-wie stelle ich fest, ob Benzin am Motor ankommt

Motor läuft zunächst,  stirbt aber dann ab

-Tank Belüftung geschlossen, Unterdruck verhindert das der Motor genug Sprit bekommt

Kontrollstrahl nicht erkennbar, was tun?

-überprufen,  ob der Kanal frei ist
-überprüfen ob der Kühlwassereinlass frei ist


Motor läuft in Fahrt,  Drehzahl geht sporadisch hoch

-Rutschkupplung defekt



Ich glaube, es ist einfacher Antworten zugeBen,  als Fragen zu stellen, die bleiben ja oft unbekannt, bis man zur Beantwortung gezwingen wird. Aber dann stellen sie sich in der Regel nicht mehr. 

Bin aber gespannt was hier kommt.


----------



## Georg Baumann (5. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Bin aber gespannt was hier kommt.



Ich auch - kann aber noch ein bisschen dauern. Danke für Deine Fragen/Antworten


----------



## Pokolyt (5. März 2019)

Wie kann ich die Kompession messen?
Wie kann ich die Funktion vonb der Benzinpumpe testen?
Wie sollen die Kerzenkontakte aussehen?
Wie teste ich die Zündkerzen?
Wie oft Getrieböl wechseln.
Wie oft Motoröl wechseln.
Wie ermittle ich die richtige Schraube für Motor und Boot.
Wie kann ich den den Motor gegen Diebstahl sichern.


----------



## Dorschbremse (5. März 2019)

Lass den bitte mal etwas zum Thema "Außerbetriebsetzung für einen längeren Zeitraum" formulieren- nicht unbedingt Einwinterung. 

Die meisten Motoren werden nicht kaputt erfahren, sondern erliegen Folgen mangelhafter Einlagerung bzw. zu geringer Nutzung bei Wasserliegern. 

Ich habe so viele Sachen gesehen, die eigentlich vermeidbar gewesen wären....


----------



## oh-nass-iss (5. März 2019)

Moin,

die tausend Mal diskutierte Frage... "Motor(Schraube) bei Nichtbenutzung im Wasser lassen, oder ankippen"... Für und wieder Betrachtung?!

Wie oft sollte man den Olstand prüfen, oder sich bei modernen Motoren auf die "rote" Lampe verlassen?

Sind Aditive sinnvoll? Wenn ja welche, welche nicht?

Benzin nach Überwinterung tauschen? Oder Erstinbetriebnahme nach Wintereinlagerung?

Das würde mir auf Anhieb dazu einfallen.

Beste Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Dorschbremse (5. März 2019)

Guter Ansatz von @Pokolyt - ich konkretisiere den einen Unterpunkt -

Wie prüfe ich die Zündkerzen, ohne die CDI des Motors zu zerstören? 

... is auch so'n Thema- viele Laien probieren erst einmal selbst, zerschiessen dabei zusätzlich noch die CDI und übergeben nach der "Aufgabe" den Motor mit einem weiteren Defekt.


----------



## trawar (5. März 2019)

Die Frage für so einen Artikel die sich mir stellt ist doch, wo fängt man an und was setzt man vorraus.
Ich musste immer wieder festellen dass viele am Vergaser scheitern, sei es die Reinigung, Gemischeinstellung oder Synchronisation von mehreren.
Fängt man an mit "Was ist eine Dampfmaschine" oder reicht es das man einen Hammer oder Schlüssel halten kann?


----------



## nawarthmal (5. März 2019)

Viele tuckern mit Gebrauchtmaschinen rum. Sinnvoll wäre also.... woran erkenne ich mit wenig Aufwand, ob der Motor, den ich mir gerade angucke, hinüber oder in gutem Zustand ist? (Kerzenbild, Wartungs- und Besitznachweise, Zustand der Filter, Impeller- und Temperaturcheck beim Probelauf, was ist gutes Anspringverhalten etc)


----------



## 50er-Jäger (6. März 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Wie kann ich die Kompession messen?
> Wie kann ich die Funktion vonb der Benzinpumpe testen?
> Wie sollen die Kerzenkontakte aussehen?
> Wie teste ich die Zündkerzen?
> ...



Zumindest dafür gibt es eine ganz klare Antwort-GAR NICHT!!!
Je mehr du den Motor sicherst mit Motorschloss usw. umso mehr Schaden wirst du im Nachhinein haben...

Mit Erfindung der Akkuflex ist es nämlich mittlerweile leichter einfach den gesamten Spiegel aus dem Boot zu schneiden, als sich bei der nächtlichen Aktion mit irgendwelchen Sicherungen rum zu schlagen...
Und dann stehst du nicht nur ohne Motor dar, sondern womöglich noch mit einem einem zerstörten Boot was beim größten Glück dann noch auf Grund liegt...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. März 2019)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Zumindest dafür gibt es eine ganz klare Antwort-GAR NICHT!!!
> Je mehr du den Motor sicherst mit Motorschloss usw. umso mehr Schaden wirst du im Nachhinein haben...
> 
> Mit Erfindung der Akkuflex ist es nämlich mittlerweile leichter einfach den gesamten Spiegel aus dem Boot zu schneiden, als sich bei der nächtlichen Aktion mit irgendwelchen Sicherungen rum zu schlagen...
> Und dann stehst du nicht nur ohne Motor dar, sondern womöglich noch mit einem einem zerstörten Boot was beim größten Glück dann noch auf Grund liegt...



Auch Säbelsägen gibt es nun mit Akkubetrieb, da guckt man schön blöd aus  der Wäsche


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (6. März 2019)

bei Diebstahl muss es schnell gehen und darf nicht laut sein habe meinen mit abrissmuttern gesichert da der 1. mit verschweißten muttern einfach überdreht wurde. bei den muttern gibt es nichts mehr zum festhalten.ok spiegelflexen aber da gibt's zum glück ne Kaskoversicherung die zahlt auch wenn du mit deinem boot irgendwo selbstverschuldest gegenfährst


----------



## Pokolyt (6. März 2019)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Zumindest dafür gibt es eine ganz klare Antwort-GAR NICHT!!!
> Je mehr du den Motor sicherst mit Motorschloss usw. umso mehr Schaden wirst du im Nachhinein haben...
> 
> Mit Erfindung der Akkuflex ist es nämlich mittlerweile leichter einfach den gesamten Spiegel aus dem Boot zu schneiden, als sich bei der nächtlichen Aktion mit irgendwelchen Sicherungen rum zu schlagen...
> Und dann stehst du nicht nur ohne Motor dar, sondern womöglich noch mit einem einem zerstörten Boot was beim größten Glück dann noch auf Grund liegt...





Testudo schrieb:


> Auch Säbelsägen gibt es nun mit Akkubetrieb, da guckt man schön blöd aus  der Wäsche
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 321065



Genau solche Antworten könnten dann auf die Frage kommen: Wie sichere ich meinen Außenborder gegen Diebstahl.


----------



## Pokolyt (6. März 2019)

Da kann nur eine gute Versicherung helfen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. März 2019)

Ja das stimmt. Ich habe in diesem Frühjahr ja noch die letzten Arbeiten an dem Spiegel zu erledigen und habe auch überlegt, ob etwas Edelstahl in den Spiegel einfließt, oder gar Bestandteile einer alten Schnittschutzhose.

Meine Kasko beinhaltet auch Vandalismusschäden, da würde es sich lohnen, den Diebstahl zu erschweren, aber da sollte jeder vorher seine Versicherungsbedingung gut studieren. 

Am Ende kann man sich gegen den Diebstahl nicht wirklich wehren.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (6. März 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> bei Diebstahl muss es *schnell gehen und darf nicht laut *sein habe meinen mit abrissmuttern gesichert da der 1. mit verschweißten muttern einfach überdreht wurde. bei den muttern gibt es nichts mehr zum festhalten.ok spiegelflexen aber da gibt's zum glück ne Kaskoversicherung die zahlt auch wenn du mit deinem boot irgendwo selbstverschuldest gegenfährst



Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben, gerade an der Seenplatte finden die Diebstähle zu Zeiten statt wo weit und breit kein Mensch da ist, da ist es egal ob die Flex aufheult, zeigt sich daran das bei Kollegen nicht ein Motor einfach abgeschraubt wurde sondern die Bolzen abgeflext wurden...
Und wenn man bedenkt, das sich erst ein Boot ausgesucht wird mit dem anschließend an die 10 Außenbordmotoren abtransportiert werden geht es weder um die Lautstärke noch um die Zeit...
Die Jungs wissen genau wann sie wo unbemerkt zuschlagen können...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (6. März 2019)

ja stimmt schon wir haben das mit viel licht gelöst das Problem und Gott sei dank seit 4 jahren keinen besuch mehr gehabt


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. März 2019)

Tja - Diebstahl bzw Sicherung von Außenbordern ist ein großes Problem und von der Sache her ne ganz eigene Thematik- dies könnte ja für Georg der Anstoß für einen weiteren Artikel sein, der dann separat erstellt wird. 

Die Fragestellung von Georg deute ich aber eher in die Richtung:
"Wie kriegen wir Euch sicher aufs Wasser und wieder herunter?"

Denn, auf Flüssen und der See ist nicht mal eben "rechts ranfahren und nachschauen" - und wir wollen doch alle gesund und heile wieder heimkommen!


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. März 2019)

Und die alteingesessenen Boardies erinnern sich sicherlich noch an den legendären Thread "Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5" - teils Bierernst, teils todernst diskutiert.... 

Wenn einen der Irrsinn gepackt hat  sollte zumindest der AB zuverlässig funktionieren!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (6. März 2019)

die heutigen motore haben alle ein notlaufprogram wenn was nicht in Ordnung ist kommste mit halber Drehzahl immer in hafen...leider auch bei 50 ps schon erlebt....


----------



## gründler (6. März 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Und die alteingesessenen Boardies erinnern sich sicherlich noch an den legendären Thread "Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5" - teils Bierernst, teils todernst diskutiert....
> 
> Wenn einen der Irrsinn gepackt hat  sollte zumindest der AB zuverlässig funktionieren!



Och tonne 5 ist jetzt out ^^

Heute fährt man schon mal mit nen Micro Boot/Kajak 40km und mehr raus auf'n Atlantik.

Und dieser Trend wird immer Populärer,nur blöd wenn dann der Motor nicht mehr will....


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. März 2019)

Bei sowas zitiere ich gern meinen Großvater;

Es geht nichts über einen wohlgepflegten Nagel im Kopf- der macht das Leben um einiges unkomplizierter.


----------

